# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  MING

## Ezequiel Ilusionista

FEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLIZZZZZZZZZZ CCCCCCUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLEEAAAAAA  AÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑOOOOOSSS
MMMMMMMMIIINNNNNG.

Bueno hoy es tu cumple, al menos en España, aqui, en Argentina es 05/01/2010 21:46, en Espeña calculo que es 06/01/2010 02:45.

asi que ya es tu cumple,
Bueno sabes todo lo que te quiero y el placer enorme de tu amistad, asi que un gran Abrazo y muchos tirones de oreja.


PD: ESTAS MAS VIEJA :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## CleHle

Por fin alguien habre un hilo!!! ( Esque tenia una promesa.. ) xD!!

      Felichidaaaaadeeeees: Japi Verdeeeeee Chuuu Yuuuuuu

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimas felicidades Ming!

Recuerda que voy a superarte en veces que te voy a felicitar! xD

 :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## Rafa Salas

Feliz cumpleaños mujer....  ojalá sea un año de puros éxitos mágicos.

muchos saludos y felicidades.

----------


## Iban

Feliz compleaños para la maga que S&#205; es maga.

----------


## Pulgas

*¡ F E L I C I D A D E S !*
*F  E  L  I  C  I  D  A  D  E  S*
 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  
 :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   :Cocktail:   
 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  
**
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Moltes felicitas i que els pòrtis amb seny

Petons

Traducción:

Muchas felicidades y que los lleves con "responsabilidad"

Besos

----------


## Ming

Responsabilidad... ¡¿qué es eso?!  :001 07: 

Señores, gracias a todos, pero yo no cumplo años. Cumplir años significa crecer, y crecer madurar... (o eso dicen), y yo siempre soy igual.
Se siente, pero me vais a tener que soportar como hasta ahora, ¡que yo no cambio! Se siente  :302: 
Para qué cambiar si así estoy bien.


Feliz día de reyes a todos, mucha magia  :O13:

----------


## t.barrie

> Responsabilidad... ¡¿qué es eso?! 
> 
> Señores, gracias a todos, pero yo no cumplo años. *Cumplir años significa crecer, y crecer madurar... (o eso dicen), y yo siempre soy igual.*
> *Se siente, pero me vais a tener que soportar como hasta ahora, ¡que yo no cambio! Se siente* 
> Para qué cambiar si así estoy bien.
> 
> 
> Feliz día de reyes a todos, mucha magia


_"Crecer me parece positivo: no te puedes quedar anclado. Pero creo que se puede crecer siendo fiel a uno mismo. Reivindico esa necesidad de salvar ciertos sueños y de no sucumbir a la tentación de traicionarse. Son muchos los ejemplos de gente que fue muy revolucionaria en su juventud, pero que crece y olvida todo eso. Y se cree el cuento aquel de que la juventud es una enfermedad que se cura con el tiempo, de que el curarse supone convertirse en un tipo gris, aburrido y reaccionario."_

_"no traicionarse al crecer significa no perder la capacidad de imaginación, de sorprenderse. Aunque se transiten algunos desencantos, no se debe perder esa inocencia del niño que llevamos dentro y, sobre todo, la necesidad de confiar que otro mundo es posible." (_Ismael Serrano.)





Moltes felicitats Ming. Creixer si, pero sense traicionar-se. :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumpleaños vieja!
Ahora que eres mas vieja, nos cuentas una historia? a la próxima quedada te traigo una mantita por si hace frio?
Bueno no, no creo que haga falta... en el viena hay calefacción  :Smile1: 

un beso y un abrazo muy fuertes Ming

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Crezer en mi caso significa adquirir mas experiencia para poder hacer locuras :P

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

Ming un besote muuuuuuuuuuuu fuerte, el resto lo dejo para cuando nos veamos,...xD me refiero a la magia,... uhm... así no lo arreglo!!! Bueno pues eso que Feliciades y que no te dejen como conejo de tirones de orejas,...xD bueno, 20 tampoco son tantos... un abrazo!!!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Ming!!!

Ay...si parece ayer cuando en los datos del foro ponía 19 y mírate ahora...oh, si fue ayer...

Aprovecha esos 20 que pasan rápido...

Pásalo bien y 20 tirones!!!

----------


## Némesis

Muchas y sinceras felicidades.

Qué mal gusto nacer el día de reyes... ¿Querías quedarte sin más regalos o qué?

Yo me lo monté para nacer en verano, así a nivel de regalos era más práctico.

Un besote ;-)

----------


## sanx

Felisitaaaaaaaaaats ^^

----------


## AHC

FELIZ CUMPLE GROSSA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Ming

t.barrie, ho tindré en compte.

Dani, la mantita te la puedes ahorrar, pero estaría bien que me trajeras las tally  :Wink1: 

Nity, me lo apunto  :001 302: 




> Qué mal gusto nacer el día de reyes... ¿Querías quedarte sin más regalos o qué?


Quería ver la cabalgata... y me tuve que esperar todo un año para poderla ver  :O10: 

Gracias a todos de nuevo  :Smile1: 
(a los dos que no he mencionado también los tengo en cuenta, por supuesto  :Wink1: )


PD. Ariel, se nota que eres argentino  :302: 
PPD. Luego os cuelgo la historia  :302:

----------


## AHC

> PD. Ariel, se nota que eres argentino


En serio se nota mucho  :Confused: ..jajajaja

Que pases un bobito dia !!

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Perfil Borrado

¡Felicidades, ancianita!

¿veinte tacos? como pasa el tiempo... si aun me acuerdo de cuando tenias 6 años...

----------


## Inherent

¡Muchas felicidades!

----------


## Pulgas

Al próximo que llame anciana a Ming, le pego.
*¡Un respeto a la tercera edad, coñe!*

----------


## Ming

Jajaja... mmm... ¿gracias?

Por cierto... ¿Quien es el más viejo del foro?

... te he cortado un trozo de cabeza  :117:  ... con el mier*a programa que tengo en este ordenador la D era demasiado... :(
jeje

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo hice de camarero en la última cena

----------


## t.barrie

> Por cierto... ¿Quien es el más viejo del foro?


Sin contar a Ignoto que es un Elfo , y debe tener muchos años, el más mayor del foro debe ser...

Nuestro querido Barajasdemelo(Desde Coslada, Madrid).

----------


## Moss

No me gustaría que se acabase el día sin mandarte un beso. :O13: 

Que cumplas muchos más. Felicidades.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no olvides de traer pastel

----------


## ALi

¡Felicidades Ming! 

disfruta el roscón  :Wink1:  jeje

----------


## Ming

Bueno, ya ha pasado el día, pero muchas gracias a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Juantan

Con atraso pero feliz cumpleaños  :Smile1:

----------


## Blödhgarm

Jo... se me ha pasado el día... :O10: !

*Felicidade**s* de mi parte, el del nombre complicado jeje...

Espero que sirvan igualmente... por si acaso lo vuelvo a decir...

 :Party: ¡FELICIDADES! :Party:

----------


## Ming

> Sin contar a Ignoto que es un Elfo , y debe tener muchos años, el más mayor del foro debe ser...
> 
> Nuestro querido Barajasdemelo (Desde Coslada,Madrid).


¡¡¡Barajas, te queremosssss!!!  :O13: 

Raül, no entiendo que tiene de complicado tu nombre  :001 07: 
 :001 005: 

Gracias de nuevo a todos (veo que en verano todavía me irán felicitando  :302: )


PD. El cuento que lo cuente Barajas :·02:

----------


## Blödhgarm

> Ra&#252;l, no entiendo que tiene de complicado tu nombre


Ra&#252;l, en teoría, nada (excepto la diéresis). Aunque yo me refería al nick, tal como dijiste al presentarme... :001 302:  sí que es un poco xungo, sí!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm feliz cumple

ya paso no?, bueno cada tanto te saludo de nuevo, jejejejjejeje

----------


## Ming

> Raül en teoría nada (excepto la dieresi). Aunque yo me refería al nick, tal como dijiste al presentarme... si que es un poco xungo, si!


Te estaba tomando el pelo  :001 005: 
(es que se tiene que contar todo...)

Ezequiel, jajajaj gracias de nuevo  :302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Casi se me pasa, y aún así llevo un día de retraso...

Felicidades claro, como no.... Ming....

Es que a tu edad te escribo un mensaje serio. Es lo que tiene ser tan mayor.

----------


## Ming

Lo dicho, en verano seguirán  :302: 

Gracias Eidan  :O13: 
Una cosilla... es Clara (y no claro  :Wink1: )

No es necesario que disimules diciendo que soy mayor... soy una vieja  :O10:  ... señores, les dejo que me voy a hacer media...

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya sabía que era Clara. Pero puse "claro" emulando al maestro Pulgas cuando dedujo tu nombre. No sabía hasta que punto querías que se supiera en el foro. 
Siento tener exceso de "tacto". Claro (ahora si), que, Clara, tener tanto tacto puede tener ventajas...

¡¡Uy que estoy "casao"!  :001 07:  :001 07: 


Refelicidades, vieja (en 8 días me devuelves lo de viejo  :O15: )

----------


## Ming

> Ya sabía que era Clara. Pero puse "claro" emulando al maestro Pulgas cuando dedujo tu nombre. No sabía hasta que punto querías que se supiera en el foro. 
> Siento tener exceso de "tacto". Claro (ahora si), que, Clara, tener tanto tacto puede tener ventajas...
> 
> *¡¡Uy que estoy "casao"!*


Ese es *tu* problema, no el mio. 
 :001 302: 




> Refelicidades, vieja (en 8 días me devuelves lo de viejo )


Sí, a ti, a t.barrie y a Pujo. Pack  :302: 


PD. Emulando... ¿te has comprado un diccionario? O eso o te estas haciendo viejo antes de hora (yo me lo haría mirar  :Wink1: ) Suena a profesional, ¿no?
¡Un beso Eidan! Y uno para tu mujer  :302:

----------


## chiripicajoso

Yo creo qe por verano, volvere a abrir el hilo y te felicitare si no te importa :P
bueno Ming que como el día 6 no esuve en casa y ayer no me funcionaba ni el facebook ni el foro (internet en general) pedirte isculpas por no felicitarte   :117: 
por si acaso en verano se me olvida.... FELICIDADEES!!!!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Osea que es tu cumple y no me dices nada :Confused:   ya te vale...

bueno pues felicidadeeeees fantasmito

----------


## Ming

Jajajja
&#201;sta no cuenta, esperaré la felicitación en verano  :302: 

Loren,... es un día más, para qué te voy a avisar, tú tampoco me avisas a mí :(

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

feliz cumple

----------


## Ming

Gracias Ezequiel.
(Sabes que lograremos que nos cierren el hilo, ¿no?... y me quedaré sin la felicitación de Chiripicajoso en verano  :O10: )


Por cierto...  :Oops: ... mensaje número 1500  :302: 
Sí, lo se, llevo 1500 mensajes de spamear pero... es que me dijeron que cuando llegas a los 1500 mensajes los moderadores del foro (y antiguos moderadores  :Wink1: ) te mandan una carta blanca-blanca [OJO, por cada moderador una carta, eh, no me seais tacaños] firmada a la sociedad de ilusionismo más cercana a tu casa (para que las vayas a buscar allí)  :Oops: 


PD. Quería utilizar este mensaje para abrir un hilo agradeciendo a los moderadores su trabajo pero... Ezequiel me felicitó y...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

:302:  :302: feliz cumple ming :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## Ritxi

> Por cierto... ... mensaje número 1500 
> Sí, lo se, llevo 1500 mensajes de spamear pero... es que me dijeron que cuando llegas a los 1500 mensajes los moderadores del foro (y antiguos moderadores ) te mandan una carta blanca-blanca [OJO, por cada moderador una carta, eh, no me seais tacaños] firmada a la sociedad de ilusionismo más cercana a tu casa (para que las vayas a buscar allí)


Pues ya sabes donde puedes ir a buscar la 1ª 

P.D.- ¡Felicidades! Que se me habia pasado por alto  :O15:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

bah bah que yo no te avise es otra cosa totalmente diferente...
mantengo lo de ya te vale ya te vale...

----------


## chiripicajoso

queda menos para el verano ming.... muahahaha

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Feeeeelicidades Ming!!!

----------


## Ming

Chiripicajoso, que sepas que no me olvido que me debes una felicitación en verano  :302: 

Esto... Luis... Gracias por felicitarme  :Smile1: 
(¿Le digo que fue el 6 de enero y que estamos a 14 de febrero?  :302: )

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No, mejor no me lo digas.... xD

----------


## chiripicajoso

> Chiripicajoso, que sepas que no me olvido que me debes una felicitación en verano 
> 
> Esto... Luis... Gracias por felicitarme 
> (¿Le digo que fue el 6 de enero y que estamos a 14 de febrero? )


Como ves, yo tampoco me olvido jeje
Sabía yo que si escribía, llegaría alguno y te felicitaria jeje. He engañado a Luis!! jaja

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Solo pondré un emoticono que define mi sentimiento: &#172;&#172;

----------


## chiripicajoso

FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    muchiiiiiiiisimas felicidades Clara!!! 
pensabas ke me iba a olvidar de tu kerido cumpleaños en verano? nooooo jajajajja
P.D soy el 1&#186;!!   ya te are llegar el regalo por correo :P
bss y felicidades!!! y un fuerte tiron de orejas :P

----------


## Ming

> FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muchiiiiiiiisimas felicidades Clara!!! 
> pensabas ke me iba a olvidar de tu kerido cumpleaños en verano? nooooo jajajajja
> P.D soy el 1º!! ya te are llegar el regalo por correo :P
> bss y felicidades!!! y un fuerte tiron de orejas :P


Woooooooo, te has acordadooooo  :302: 
¿Pero estamos ya en verano?
jeje.
Gracias  :Smile1:  Este si que me ha dado muuuuuuuuuuuuucha ilusión ^^
A partir de hoy celebro dos cumpleaños, uno en verano y otro en invierno, decidido  :302: 

PD. Si voy a tener que esperar tanto el regalo como el libro que le gané a Iban... avisame que me esperaré sentada  :O21: 
 :302:

----------


## Dieani

Felicidades Ming algo tarde pero es que voy despistadillo jejeje

----------


## Magnano

> Si voy a tener que esperar tanto el regalo como el libro que le gané a Iban... avisame que me esperaré sentada


Tiene escritos los bordes y lo esta pasando a una libreta o algo así, y como el pobre no tiene mucho tiempo...

¡¡Iban te necesitamos en el foro!!

----------


## MagDani

muchas felicidades, con cambio de decena incluido.

un beso

----------


## pableton

Felicidades, Clara. Espero que disfrutes tu juventud envidiable y que asumas que eres maga, aunque no quieras.

----------


## chiripicajoso

ming, lleva 2 dias siendo verano jajaja
mira todavia te llegan felicitaciones jajaja debes sentirte muy afortunada :P
si, esperate sentada no vaya  ser qe  cuando lo abras te caigas de culo :P

----------


## oskiper

Y sí, yo tenía que pasar a saludar a mi amiga Clara!!!! Te mando un beso desde aquí!!!

----------


## SERX

Felicitats  :Wink1:  ! ! !

----------


## Ming

> ming, lleva 2 dias siendo verano jajaja


En mi corazoncito todavía es invierno  :O10: 
Jeje, es broma :P

Victor, esto... gracias por felicitarme por mi segundo cumpleaños del año  :Smile1: 

Dani, lo sé  :Wink1: 

MagDani, gracias  :Smile1: 

Pableton, no pienso aceptar/asumir algo que no soy  :O21: 

Serx, ja que és el meu aniversari et toca convidar-me a alguna coseta, no? :P
_[ Serx, ya que es mi aniversario te toca invitarme a alguna cosilla, ¿no? :P ]_ 
Gracias Oskiper, un besito  :O13: 



Y, después de leer el mensajito...
 :302:   :Wink1:   :Smile1:   :O16:   :07:   :Cool1:   :20:    (para Moss  :O21:  )

----------


## Zeleth

No cumplas mas que te estropeas. Te voy a regalar cremas antiarrugas. antiedad a base de sangre de unicornio anemico y ojos de rana modelo.


Felicidades.

----------


## rubiales

No os metais con mi Ming, a ver sí se nos enfada y me tira al mar las llaves del Chat de la Bitácora.

----------


## Spes

Enhorabuena Ming! Eres la primera persona que cumple dos veces en el mismo año... así no me extrañaría que pronto te jubiles y llegues a la tercera edad antes que los demás. jejeej 
P.D.: Si algún día tienes tiempo me explicas lo de los dos cumples.
Saludos!

----------


## chiripicajoso

> P.D.: Si algún día tienes tiempo me explicas lo de los dos cumples.
> Saludos!


Hombre es muy facil. Nació pero nada mas nacer quedo en coma, a los 6 meses volvió a despertar y volvió a nacer. Aunque tengo dudas con la otra versión que dice que cuando Ming nació, ya era una buena maga y avanzó en el tiempo de manera que nació el 6 de enero a las 2 pero se fue al futuro y volvio a nacer el 23 de junio a las 5. solo los magos saben lo de su doble cumpleaños.


Ahora en serio, el cumpleaños de ming fue el 6 de enero y era dia 8 o 9 de enero y seguia recibiendo felicitaciones. Entonces Clara dijo "te digo yo que sigo recibiendo felicitaciones hasta verano" y yo que suy muy gracioso  :117:  le dije: "en verano te felicito ya veras  :Smile1: "  entonces anteayer me acorde y la felicité jajaja

----------


## Ming

Bueno gente, lo acabo de decidir; no puedo seguir cumpliendo dos años por cada año que pase, por lo tanto, y sin más dilación (que palabrejas)... tambores por favor... [tambores] ... en invierno los cumplo y en verano los descumplo  :001 005: 

Rubiales, tu o controlas los virus o acabarás tu en el mar :P

Gracias Spes, a ver cuando se anima el grupillo, que estan muy calladas las magas, eh  :Wink1: 

Zeleth, cuanto tiempo, ya pensaba que te habías ido  :O10:

----------


## luis_bcn

muchissimas felicidades minggggggggg!!!!
p.d : quitate el chaleco,xDDD

----------


## Tracer

felicidades miiiiiiing

----------


## Iban

> Tiene escritos los bordes y lo esta pasando a una libreta o algo así, y como el pobre no tiene mucho tiempo...
> 
> ¡¡Iban te necesitamos en el foro!!


Cierto, estoy en ello, pero es que tengo mucho texto que transcribir, repasar, etc. Pero, Clara, sabes que el libro es tuyo. Necesito un poquito más de tiempo, que voy muy poco a poco.

----------


## Ming

Iban... no me lo creo  :117:

----------

